# Swim Bladder Injury...



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a red empress that recently got the "you know what" kicked out of him.
He had been in a hospital tank for 4 days. He obviously has a swimm bladder injury.
at times he can stay stright but most of the time he is upside down struggling to get straight.

How much time should i give him before i euthanize?

I have read that it can heal itself within 2 weeks depending on how severe.

thanks

M


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It may not be a swim bladder issue or injury. When fish get beat up they often lose the ability to swim or hold a position in the water.

Don't be quick to give up on this fish. I've read of countless stories here on the forum and have witnessed in my own tanks fish recovering from seemingly hopeless conditions. In my own case the fish was badly beaten and was so weak that the current from the hospital tank filter pushed it around the tank! This fish went on to full recovery.

What you want to do is keep the hospital tank water pristine with frequent partial water changes. Make sure the filter current isn't too strong so the fish won't waste energy fighting it. 
Have something in the tank for the fish to hide behind or lodge up against. Fish don't like to feel exposed. A few plastic plants, one on the bottom, one hanging from the top will work.

Treating with Melafix will help the fish heal faster. Watch for signs of infection: fuzzy growth on injuries or anywhere on the fish--redness around the injuries that appears to be spreading. At the first sign of infection treat with an antibiotic.

I wouldn't return this fish to the main tank unless you've made some changes.

Robin


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

update

after 3 weeks, the fish has made a full recovery. he was totally upside down for the first whole week. i did not think that he had a chance in ****. he proved me wrong.

dont give up on fish with swim bladder injuries, it would seem that they just need time.

thx

M


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Great news!



> dont give up on fish with swim bladder injuries,


I'll just add: don't give up on fish, period! They can catch some pretty wierd stuff: fin rot, Hole in the Head, flesh eating bacterias, parasites, flagellates, you name it, they get it but with a little extra care from you it's truly amazing what they can overcome.

Robin


----------



## michel-laws (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great tip


----------

